# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  نحوه پذیرش پرستاران بعد اتمام درس چ جوری هست ؟

## meysamkh766

سلام دوستان
اینایی که پرستاری رو تموم میکنن چ جور جذب بیمارستان میشن ؟
چ جور میشه یه پرستار جذب بیمارستان عمومی و درجه سه میشه یکی جذب بیمارستان شخصی و فول امکانات میشه ؟
توی حقوقشون هم تاثیر داره ؟
بعد اینایی که درامدشون خیلی بالاست درامد جانبی دارن ؟

----------


## POOYAE

سلام / پرستاران دانشجو در حین تحصیل در بیمارستان ها هم باید کار کنن ( بیشترشون بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در همون بیمارستان مشغول به کار میشن ) / 2- بعضی از بیمارستان های تازه ساز پرستار میخوان یا آگهی میدن یا اینکه خودشون به دانشگاه استان مراجعه و شماره ی دانشجویانی که خوب هستن رو از دانشگاه میگیرن و بهشون زنگ میزنن و درخواست همکاری میکنن ( یکی از خواهر های دوستم اینجوری پذیرش شده بود ) / 3- بعضیا هم از طریق آشنا یا خودشون دنبال کارو میگیرن که براشون کار جور بشه ( فعلا اینجوریش هنوز ندیدم . چون کشور فعلا نیاز جدی به پرستار داره ) | در مورد بیمارستان عمومی یا خصوصی » یا طرف آشنا داشته و یا اینکه در دانشگاه با بهترین نمرات رشته شو گذرونده  :Yahoo (1):  و یا سابقه خوبی در شغل پرستاری داشته / البته که حقوق شون متفاوته | منظورتون از درآمد جانبی چیه ؟

----------


## aramesh1

سلام برای شغل پرستاری محدودیت سنی وجود داره؟ مثلا در چند سال آینده برای لیسانس پرستاری با سن 35 سال کار هست؟

----------


## POOYAE

> سلام برای شغل پرستاری محدودیت سنی وجود داره؟ مثلا در چند سال آینده برای لیسانس پرستاری با سن 35 سال کار هست؟


فک نکنم / تا وقتی کارتون به بهترین نحوه انجام بدین میتونید کار کنید  :Yahoo (1):  / اما خب فک کنم پسرا خو به خود خودشون بعد از سن 35 از کار بیان بیرون  :Yahoo (1):  مگه سر پرستار و .. بشن و بازم ادامه بدن ( البته این نظر من بود )

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام / پرستاران دانشجو در حین تحصیل در بیمارستان ها هم باید کار کنن ( بیشترشون بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در همون بیمارستان مشغول به کار میشن ) / 2- بعضی از بیمارستان های تازه ساز پرستار میخوان یا آگهی میدن یا اینکه خودشون به دانشگاه استان مراجعه و شماره ی دانشجویانی که خوب هستن رو از دانشگاه میگیرن و بهشون زنگ میزنن و درخواست همکاری میکنن ( یکی از خواهر های دوستم اینجوری پذیرش شده بود ) / 3- بعضیا هم از طریق آشنا یا خودشون دنبال کارو میگیرن که براشون کار جور بشه ( فعلا اینجوریش هنوز ندیدم . چون کشور فعلا نیاز جدی به پرستار داره ) | در مورد بیمارستان عمومی یا خصوصی » یا طرف آشنا داشته و یا اینکه در دانشگاه با بهترین نمرات رشته شو گذرونده  و یا سابقه خوبی در شغل پرستاری داشته / البته که حقوق شون متفاوته | منظورتون از درآمد جانبی چیه ؟


نمره آخرین آپشنه،دانشگاه تحصیلی مهمتره
و اینکه شما کارآموزی تو کدوم بیمارستان گذروندی بستگی به دانشگاه محل تحصیل داره و ارتباط خاصی با پذیرش شما نداره

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام برای شغل پرستاری محدودیت سنی وجود داره؟ مثلا در چند سال آینده برای لیسانس پرستاری با سن 35 سال کار هست؟


استخدام وزارت بهداشت حداکثر 35 سال و برای خانواده شهدا 40 سال
بیمارستان های خصوصی هم پروتکل های خاص خودشونو دارن

----------


## POOYAE

> نمره آخرین آپشنه،دانشگاه تحصیلی مهمتره و اینکه شما کارآموزی تو کدوم بیمارستان گذروندی بستگی به دانشگاه محل تحصیل داره و ارتباط خاصی با پذیرش شما نداره


سلام آقا مهدی / نمره هم مهمه  :Yahoo (1):  مثلا فردی در داشنگاه تهران هم بخونه درس شو اما معدلش 14 باشه  :Yahoo (21):  ( نمره میگه طرف کارشو بلده نه دانشگاه ) اما از حق نگذریم خب دانشگاه هم برای بعضی از  بیمارستان ها اولویته | در مورد دانشگاه و بیمارستان منم نگفتم حتما اینجوریه . خب بعضیارو دیدم که در حین تحصیل تموم تلاش رو کردن در همون بیمارستان کار کردن بعدا هم کار کنن | یا بیمارستان از کارشون راضی بوده و با وجود نیرو کم جذب شدن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## محجوبه

up

----------


## amir_12345

به نظرتون این امکان هست فقط یک شیفت در روز رو بریم سرکار؟!

----------


## meysamkh766

> سلام / پرستاران دانشجو در حین تحصیل در بیمارستان ها هم باید کار کنن ( بیشترشون بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در همون بیمارستان مشغول به کار میشن ) / 2- بعضی از بیمارستان های تازه ساز پرستار میخوان یا آگهی میدن یا اینکه خودشون به دانشگاه استان مراجعه و شماره ی دانشجویانی که خوب هستن رو از دانشگاه میگیرن و بهشون زنگ میزنن و درخواست همکاری میکنن ( یکی از خواهر های دوستم اینجوری پذیرش شده بود ) / 3- بعضیا هم از طریق آشنا یا خودشون دنبال کارو میگیرن که براشون کار جور بشه ( فعلا اینجوریش هنوز ندیدم . چون کشور فعلا نیاز جدی به پرستار داره ) | در مورد بیمارستان عمومی یا خصوصی » یا طرف آشنا داشته و یا اینکه در دانشگاه با بهترین نمرات رشته شو گذرونده  و یا سابقه خوبی در شغل پرستاری داشته / البته که حقوق شون متفاوته | منظورتون از درآمد جانبی چیه ؟


.
مرسی از پاسختون
من هدفم شهید بهشتی هست ... بشه پردیس هم میرم ولی شهید بهشتی  :Yahoo (1):  اگه نمراتم خوب باشه کارم هم خوب باشه بدون پارتی بازی میشه رفت بیمارستان های شخصی ؟ بعد درامدش حدودا چ قدر میشه ؟
در مورد درامد های جانبی منظورم اینه که البته شنیدما یه سری ها میرم تو درمانگاه ها دوباره شیفت میمونن ینی دو جا کار میکنن یا تو یه سری مطب ها کار میکنن درسته ؟
کلا حداقل و حداکثر حقوق یه پرستار چ قدره ؟

----------


## محجوبه

@mehdi.m
ممنون میشم جواب سوالمو بدین. آخه اطلاعاتتون کامله فک میکنم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mehdi.m

> میشه بگید برای کسی که 29سالگی قبول شده پرستاری بعد از اتمام تحصیلش که اگه چهار سال در نظر بگیریم میشه 33سال کار هست یا نه؟  منظورم نیس که منع قانونی داره یا نه. چون گفتین حداکثر 35. منظورم اینه که بیمارستانا با وجود اینهمه فارغ التحصیل با سن کم میان یه فرد 33ساله جذب کنن؟؟؟یا براشون مهم نیس؟ ممنون میشم جواب بدین.


بستگی به بیمارستان و شرایط داره،ولی بشخصه همچنین کیسی ندیدم
تو ساری ی مقدار شرایط بدتره،شما تو رامسر و شاهرود و گرگان کار زیاده براتون

----------


## mehdi.m

> سلام آقا مهدی / نمره هم مهمه  مثلا فردی در داشنگاه تهران هم بخونه درس شو اما معدلش 14 باشه  ( نمره میگه طرف کارشو بلده نه دانشگاه ) اما از حق نگذریم خب دانشگاه هم برای بعضی از  بیمارستان ها اولویته | در مورد دانشگاه و بیمارستان منم نگفتم حتما اینجوریه . خب بعضیارو دیدم که در حین تحصیل تموم تلاش رو کردن در همون بیمارستان کار کردن بعدا هم کار کنن | یا بیمارستان از کارشون راضی بوده و با وجود نیرو کم جذب شدن


سلام 
بله استثنا که همه جا هست 
ببین پرستاری مهارت بالینی مهمه نه نمره و مباحث تیوری،اونا ی مقدمه برای آموزش اصلیه،مهارت حرف اول میزنه
شخصا ی ماه قبل در جریان یکی از بزرگترین استخدام وزارت بهداشت بودم،تنها چیزی که ما بررسی نکردیم نمره بود،گاهی پیش میاد در شرایط برابر نمره ها هم بررسی میشه
بعضی بیمارستان ها هم هستن شرط نمره گذاشتن. مث رضوی مشهد گفته معدل باید بالا 16 باشه،اما رویکرد وزارت بهداشت اینگونه نیست

----------


## mehdi.m

> @mehdi.m
> ممنون میشم جواب سوالمو بدین. آخه اطلاعاتتون کامله فک میکنم


خواهش میکنم 
سوال دیگه ای بود ی تاپیک زدم در همین رابطه ،اگه اونجا به جوابتون نرسیدید بازهم درخدمتم. موفق باشید

----------


## Amir h

> سلام 
> بله استثنا که همه جا هست 
> ببین پرستاری مهارت بالینی مهمه نه نمره و مباحث تیوری،اونا ی مقدمه برای آموزش اصلیه،مهارت حرف اول میزنه
> شخصا ی ماه قبل در جریان یکی از بزرگترین استخدام وزارت بهداشت بودم،تنها چیزی که ما بررسی نکردیم نمره بود،گاهی پیش میاد در شرایط برابر نمره ها هم بررسی میشه
> بعضی بیمارستان ها هم هستن شرط نمره گذاشتن. مث رضوی مشهد گفته معدل باید بالا 16 باشه،اما رویکرد وزارت بهداشت اینگونه نیست


ببخشید منظور کدوم معدله؟ معدل کل کارشناسی یا معدل بعضی دروس ؟؟ منظورتون کدوم معدل هست

----------


## mehdi.m

> ببخشید منظور کدوم معدله؟ معدل کل کارشناسی یا معدل بعضی دروس ؟؟ منظورتون کدوم معدل هست


خواهش میکنم 
معدل کل مقطع تون

----------


## meysamkh766

> خواهش میکنم 
> معدل کل مقطع تون


.
ببخشید شما رتبتون چند شده بود که سرارسری قبول شدین ؟
کارنامتون رو میتونید بذارید برامون ؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> .
> ببخشید شما رتبتون چند شده بود که سرارسری قبول شدین ؟
> کارنامتون رو میتونید بذارید برامون ؟


من سال آخرم عزیز
ولی منطقه یک تا ده هزار خبر دارم امسال سراسری قبول شدن

----------


## Sina Nmt

> .
> ببخشید شما رتبتون چند شده بود که سرارسری قبول شدین ؟
> کارنامتون رو میتونید بذارید برامون ؟


 اینجا میتونی کارنامه کسایی رو که 95 قبول شدن هر رشته و هر دانشگاهی ببینی  :Yahoo (4): 

کارنامه کنکور - تخمین رتبه - انتخاب رشته

----------


## somi

> به نظرتون این امکان هست فقط یک شیفت در روز رو بریم سرکار؟!


تو بیمارستان واسه پرستارا معمولا اضافه کار اجباریه ولی درمانگا وکلینیک اینا ن

----------


## meysamkh766

> تو بیمارستان واسه پرستارا معمولا اضافه کار اجباریه ولی درمانگا وکلینیک اینا ن


.
چ قدر هست تو بیمارستان ؟ چند شب باید شیفت موند ؟
بعد میشه شیفت رو با کسی عوض کرد ؟ مثلا یه شب یکی دیگ به جای دیگ بمونه ؟ یا شیفت رو فروخت یا مثل این چیزا ؟

----------


## somi

> .
> چ قدر هست تو بیمارستان ؟ چند شب باید شیفت موند ؟
> بعد میشه شیفت رو با کسی عوض کرد ؟ مثلا یه شب یکی دیگ به جای دیگ بمونه ؟ یا شیفت رو فروخت یا مثل این چیزا ؟


دقیق اطلاع ندارم ولی فک میکنم اینجوریه ک بعضیا روزکارن بعضیا شب کار شیفت هم از ساعت مثلا 8صب تا2بعدازظهره
از عوض کردنشم خبرندارم ولی فروختن ک فک نکنم بشه همچین کاری کرد ینی چه بفروشن؟
پرستاران عزیز ی وقت ب من حمله ور نشین اگ خودتون میدونین بیاین ج ایشونو بدین :Yahoo (56):

----------


## meysamkh766

> دقیق اطلاع ندارم ولی فک میکنم اینجوریه ک بعضیا روزکارن بعضیا شب کار شیفت هم از ساعت مثلا 8صب تا2بعدازظهره
> از عوض کردنشم خبرندارم ولی فروختن ک فک نکنم بشه همچین کاری کرد ینی چه بفروشن؟
> پرستاران عزیز ی وقت ب من حمله ور نشین اگ خودتون میدونین بیاین ج ایشونو بدین


.
منظورم اینه من حوصله ندارم پول بدم به تو تو به جای من بمونی ! خیلی از پزشک ها اینجوری میکنن ... نمیدونم پرستاری میشه یا نه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## meysamkh766

دوستان کسی میدونه شیفت پرستارا چ جوری هست ؟ کلا چ قدر در روز کار میکنن ؟ چ قدر شب ؟

----------


## mehdi.m

> دوستان کسی میدونه شیفت پرستارا چ جوری هست ؟ کلا چ قدر در روز کار میکنن ؟ چ قدر شب ؟


96 ساعت موظفی داری. بستگی به بخش داره و ریس بخش و خود شما که چ تایم هایی بیای

----------


## meysamkh766

> 96 ساعت موظفی داری. بستگی به بخش داره و ریس بخش و خود شما که چ تایم هایی بیای


.
96 ساعت ؟!؟! روزی چند ساعت میشه ؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdi.m


96 ساعت موظفی داری. بستگی به بخش داره و ریس بخش و خود شما که چ تایم هایی بیای


ماهی 96 ساعت یعنی ؟؟
یه نفر به من گفت 144 ساعت آخه*

----------


## meysamkh766

> *
> 
> ماهی 96 روز یعنی ؟؟
> یه نفر به من گفت 144 ساعت آخه*


.
مگ هر روز نباید رفت سرکار ؟ اینجور میشه روزی 3 4 ساعت !! میشه یه کم با جزییات توضیح بدین ؟
و میشه بگین رتبتون چند بود که سراسری بهشتی قبلو شدین مرسی

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط meysamkh766


.
مگ هر روز نباید رفت سرکار ؟ اینجور میشه روزی 3 4 ساعت !! میشه یه کم با جزییات توضیح بدین ؟
و میشه بگین رتبتون چند بود که سراسری بهشتی قبلو شدین مرسی


نمیدونم چطوریه والا من هنوز وارد نشدم ورودی بهمنم  
حالا نمیدونم هفته ای 96 ساعت یا ماهی 144 ساعت یادم نیست دقیقا هر کس یه چی میگفت 
6491 منطقه 2*

----------


## -AMiN-

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط _YoOoY_




نمیدونم چطوریه والا من هنوز وارد نشدم ورودی بهمنم  
حالا نمیدونم هفته ای 96 ساعت یا ماهی 144 ساعت یادم نیست دقیقا هر کس یه چی میگفت 
6491 منطقه 2


اگه ماهی ۹۶ باشه میشه روزی سه ساعت و‌نیم حدودا  اگه ۱۴۴ باشه میشه حدود پنج ساعت روزی !
اگه هفته ای ۹۶ باشه میشه حدودا روزی چارده ساعت  هفته ای ۱۴۴ که کلا ممکن نیست میشه روزی بیست ساعت 
ماهیانه ۹۶ ساعت خیلی کمه اگه باشه عالیه  ۱۴۴ هم خوبه
ولی هفتگی که با عقل جور در نمیاد روزی ۱۴ ساعت سر کار باشی_

----------


## meysamkh766

> *
> 
> نمیدونم چطوریه والا من هنوز وارد نشدم ورودی بهمنم  
> حالا نمیدونم هفته ای 96 ساعت یا ماهی 144 ساعت یادم نیست دقیقا هر کس یه چی میگفت 
> 6491 منطقه 2*


.
میشه یه کم از روش درس خوندنت بگی ؟ هر درسی رو چ جور میخوندی ؟ کارنامت رو دیدم زیست و شیمی رو عالی زدی دمت گرم ...

----------


## somi

> _
> 
> اگه ماهی ۹۶ باشه میشه روزی سه ساعت و‌نیم حدودا  اگه ۱۴۴ باشه میشه حدود پنج ساعت روزی !
> اگه هفته ای ۹۶ باشه میشه حدودا روزی چارده ساعت  هفته ای ۱۴۴ که کلا ممکن نیست میشه روزی بیست ساعت 
> ماهیانه ۹۶ ساعت خیلی کمه اگه باشه عالیه  ۱۴۴ هم خوبه
> ولی هفتگی که با عقل جور در نمیاد روزی ۱۴ ساعت سر کار باشی_


ماهی144

----------


## mehdi.m

> .
> 96 ساعت ؟!؟! روزی چند ساعت میشه ؟


ینی حداقل 4 شیفت در هفته باید برین
ساعتش که همه شیفت ها ی جوره 
7تا13.30
13و30تا 19
19تا7

----------


## mehdi.m

> *
> 
> ماهی 96 ساعت یعنی ؟؟
> یه نفر به من گفت 144 ساعت آخه*


اون حداکثرشه
در ماه میگم عزیزم

----------


## meysamkh766

> ینی حداقل 4 شیفت در هفته باید برین
> ساعتش که همه شیفت ها ی جوره 
> 7تا13.30
> 13و30تا 19
> 19تا7


.
انتخاب شیفت با کی هست ؟ شب شیفت موندن اجباریه ؟ بعد اگه یکی دلش بخواد میتونه به جای یکی دیگ شب شیفت بمونه ؟

----------


## -AMiN-

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط somi




ماهی144


وجدانا خیلی خوبه تایمش کمه راحت میشه اضافه کاری وایساد و جای دگه هم کار کرد_

----------


## somi

> _ 
> وجدانا خیلی خوبه تایمش کمه راحت میشه اضافه کاری وایساد و جای دگه هم کار کرد_


ولی بنظر من باید روزی 6-8ساعت باشه اره خیلی عالیه ولی چندشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mehdi.m

> .
> انتخاب شیفت با کی هست ؟ شب شیفت موندن اجباریه ؟ بعد اگه یکی دلش بخواد میتونه به جای یکی دیگ شب شیفت بمونه ؟


پیشنهاد شما و صلاحدید رییس بخش
نه قانونی وجود نداره،ولی معمولا ی شیفت میزارن تو هرهفته
اره اگه سرپرستار موافقت کنه

----------

